# Galveston, Tuesday evening.



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy the surfers were out in force. Heres a few quick shots from the seawall and the Flagship Hotel.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought about going out to the Flagship. I love that first one!


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Man that brings back the days when we'd skip school to go surf a trop. storm. I should've broke out the ol' Aipa twin fin, but work seems to come first these days.

Great Photos! Thanks.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

If I didnt have to work this week I would have been there taking pictures too. Glad someone got some good pictures.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

You and me both. I still wish I would have kept my boards. I could just feel the turns these youngins were doing. In the 2nd and 3rd pic, this kid was hot. He was catching some great rides. Man, I can still remember the feel of a good wave.....


Bassman5119 said:


> Man that brings back the days when we'd skip school to go surf a trop. storm. I should've broke out the ol' Aipa twin fin, but work seems to come first these days.
> 
> Great Photos! Thanks.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

haha thats my friend anthony in the 2nd pic! lol nice pics! love the 1st one!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

nice


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

No kidding? Well he sure was having fun out there.


FishinGrl said:


> haha thats my friend anthony in the 2nd pic! lol nice pics! love the 1st one!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

stargazer said:


> You and me both. I still wish I would have kept my boards. I could just feel the turns these youngins were doing. In the 2nd and 3rd pic, this kid was hot. He was catching some great rides. Man, I can still remember the feel of a good wave.....


 Fred, I know I MAY be getting a little older but weren't our boards a little longer than those ? Nice pics, Guy


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Funny you bring that up. Some of the younger fellows here at the office use the aircraft carrier boards you and I remember,lol. And they call them surfing, LOL. Heck you couldnt help but ride a wave with one of them,Heck you could hang ten, squaredance or whatever you wanted to do on them things, LOL. I remember when I stopped surfing some years ago I had a Challenger pintail 6'6", G&S twin fin that was 5'8" and a hobie 5'5". Now them were fun boards to ride...even a challenge in Galveston surf.

A buddy of mine had a 9'10" hobie he and I cut down to 5'5" and reshaped it, glassed it and ended up losing it on 77 south heading to Port Is one weekend. surf rack strap broke and ....well it at least flew real good....until it hit the pavement...made a funny looking dust cloud as the fiberglass was ground away.  
And for MT Stringer, yes duct tape worked great for dings:slimer: :biggrin:



Hooked Up © said:


> Fred, I know I MAY be getting a little older but weren't our boards a little longer than those ? Nice pics, Guy


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

First shot is stellar! I like the rest..but the tone and contrast in #1 is really, really good. Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Rich.


----------

